# Aegis Trident



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Tempted by a sale. Might be able to pick up a 2002 Aegis Trident with DA/Ultegra, no-name wheels, syntace aero bars, ...everything but the pedals for under $500. I have an Aegis Victory and love it. I'm trying to get into bi's and tri's.....anyone own one??


----------

